
Bitcoin Could Be the Answer to Debt-Based Ponzi Schemes - riya_876
https://www.btcwires.com/c-buzz/bitcoin-could-be-the-answer-to-debt-based-ponzi-schemes/
======
masonic
Everything above "Final Thoughts" is a direct, uncredited rip from this
article:

[https://bitcoinist.com/bitcoin-not-gold-remains-best-bet-
aga...](https://bitcoinist.com/bitcoin-not-gold-remains-best-bet-against-debt-
based-fiat-ponzi-scheme/)

